
Drug makers need to disclose more clinical trial data - Amorymeltzer
http://www.statnews.com/2015/11/12/drug-makers-need-disclose-clinical-trial-data-study-says/
======
biehl
Any time is a good time to support
[http://www.alltrials.net/](http://www.alltrials.net/)

------
nonbel
It should already be all...

